# Need some help here....



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I have the Ronal R41 wheels on my car. Spokes are painted and lip is polished Aluminum.
Heres my problem:
While cleaning them with Mother's Mag Polish I noticed that the poilshed area has some water spots or stains that are very stubborn. Tried a polishing compound and still no good. These are very stubborn stains and they're annoying as hell. It was suggested to me that I try Mother's Billet Aluminum polish. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

This stuff work's good...http://detailking.goemerchant1.com/index.cgi?PageToView=catalog&Department=180247&ExpandedDepts=


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> This stuff work's good...http://detailking.goemerchant1.com/index.cgi?PageToView=catalog&Department=180247&ExpandedDepts=


Thanks..ordered it....will let ya know.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

If it's a mineral deposit -- try Lime-A-Way. But your compound should have gotten that.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> If it's a mineral deposit -- try Lime-A-Way. But your compound should have gotten that.


Yes.I did try a very mild abrasive compound and to no avail. I'll see what happens when I get the new products that are coming.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Have you tried SoftScrub? I use that on my motorcycle rims...works well for me.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Have you tried SoftScrub? I use that on my motorcycle rims...works well for me.


Isn't that a little too coarse for polished aluminum?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

My motorcycle rims are billet...and a smaller surface so I have never noticed any type of scratches. But I don't see why it wouldn't work. You may want to try a small area and see if it is too abrasive before doing the whole wheel.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> My motorcycle rims are billet...and a smaller surface so I have never noticed any type of scratches. But I don't see why it wouldn't work. You may want to try a small area and see if it is too abrasive before doing the whole wheel.


OK..will try it this week.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Another Home Remedy*

Try white vinegar and a soft cloth and some elbow grease!

White vinegar is excellent for water spots on metal surfaces, in my experience.

Monica


----------

